# Best travel watch (GMT or world timers) for the money?



## shnjb

Like most people around the world, I appreciate the Rolex GMT Master II for its functionality, historical relevance and the robust in-house movement.









However, there are several disadvantages with this option.

1) Pre-owned GMTIIc's don't give much discounts 
2) The design is ubiquitous and also conspicuous (which can be a bad thing)
3) Changing timezone requires adjusting the crown. Also there are no city names on the watch. Other watch manufacturers offer buttons for changing the time, with cities names.

So here are some alternatives.

Ulysse Nardin 









JLC Master Geographic









JLC Master Compressor Geographic









Breitling Navitimer World









And since this is high-end section, here are some real high-end pieces which some of you may consider (but I won't for my next planned GMT watch purchase)

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Dual Time









And of course the one and only









So which do you guys prefer?
Which would you buy if you had to work with a Rolex GMT Master IIc type of a budget?
Have GMT/dual time watches been useful to you?


----------



## shnjb

And an independent haute horlogerie world timer watch for $250K


----------



## iim7v7im7

Been there, done that....

+ easiest to use
+ quick date goes forwards/backwards & tied to +/- controls
+ lower price point
+ swimmable (100m WR)
+ no one will recognize it
+ reliable/accurate ETA2892-A2 with ingenious Oeshlin +/- module


----------



## metallic

True GMT watches like the Rolex and UN shown can be useful tools for tracking the home time when travelling and easily adjusting the local time. The world time watches like the Patek are nice watches but not quite as functional as a true GMT. I have heard watches like these described as telephone watches, i.e they allow you to "look up" the time in another city for those that need to make telephone calls around the world.


----------



## Crunchy

The UN is great for travel. I like to see all the timezones in the world at once, due to frequent country hopping. This is my travel watch.


----------



## little big feather

LONGINES, Master Collection, GMT Retro....$3,100.00


----------



## Medphred

metallic said:


> True GMT watches like the Rolex and UN shown can be useful tools for tracking the home time when travelling and easily adjusting the local time. The world time watches like the Patek are nice watches but not quite as functional as a true GMT. I have heard watches like these described as telephone watches, i.e they allow you to "look up" the time in another city for those that need to make telephone calls around the world.


+1 true GMTs are more user friendly IMO when traveling. Watches like the Geographics that the OP shows are great watches but adjusting time changes the time on the smaller dial. To me this is not as intuitive to the user, ie you look first at the main hour/minute hands but this shows your hometime.

UN and Rolex GMT are great choices. A couple others...

Seamaster GMT
Funtionally like the Rolex GMT, ie quickset hour hand with the GMT hand staying tied to your 'hometime'. Available with black or whitel dial.









JLC Reverso GMT
Pushers above/below the crown adjust the time on the second (black) dial in +/- one hour increments. Front/silver dial remains unchanged and tied to your home time.


----------



## mark1958

Panerai makes some nice GMT watches... When you are at home the GMT hour marker is hidden behind the regular hour hand..... I have the 311 --- also has a chronograph but most of their GMT watches do not have a chrono.


----------



## daveinca

The best travel watch for the money? While not a true world time zone watch, I'd have to put my vote in for the Nomos Zürich Weltzeit. I paid under $4k. It gets a lot of compliments and is genuinely useful for travel. Get off the plane, click the button to the city you're in, and you're off and running. Also, while it's not cheap and I'd be upset if it got lost or stolen, I wouldn't be nearly as upset if the same thing happened to a PP 5130. Perhaps I'm the exception but I've been known to lose things on the road; particularly 2 weeks in to a 3 week road warrior run.

Here are some pics.

Btw - it's a bit odd to point out, but the button "click" itself reveals the build quality...really a nice piece...


----------



## heuerolexomega

You have all kind of good choices here. Let me just add one more


----------



## arusso826

I love the Patek, but "for the money" would definitely be the Jaeger. However, as a contender for the "best travel watch," what about this?


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

+1 for the Nomos Zürich Weltzeit, really hard to get more bang for your bucks than this.


----------



## socalbreeze

arusso826 said:


> I love the Patek, but "for the money" would definitely be the Jaeger. However, as a contender for the "best travel watch," what about this?


thats an unbelievable Lange! For tried and tested I had a Rolex GMT 16710. Nowadays I use a Pam 329 when I travel


----------



## mark1958

I use the PAM 311 for travel..


----------



## hydrocarbon

The GMT complication is my favourite one, and I have several watches that feature it, but nothing beats the originator of the genre.










The Rolex GMT is what I'd consider the best all-around watch design ever produced. It might not be the rarest and it's certainly not the most complicated, but it's number one as a do-anything travel watch, all things considered.


----------



## refugio

iim7v7im7 said:


> Been there, done that....


Ditto, and wearing the same UN at the moment. I'll also add that UN service and parts out of Boca are excellent and reasonably priced.

But that Nomos sure looks nice!


----------



## Rdenney

The Reverso really hits the button for me. 

But if Zenith can be high-end, the Elite Dual Time is one to consider. It uses a pusher to jump hours on the subdial, which is useful for those who travel across, say, the four timezones of the US. For those who travel around the world and lose track of day and night back home, a true GMT is hard to beat. 

Rick "for whom this is a hole in his collection" Denney


----------



## hydrocarbon

Rdenney said:


> The Reverso really hits the button for me. [...]


I have the Reverso GMT, and while it's nice to have as an option, it's not often that I actually use it for travel; a Rolex of some type usually gets the call since I like something that can be on my wrist at all times.

However, one of my favourites, and a watch I'm seriously considering as my next one, is the Royal Oak Dual Time. I appreciate the design and it has the versatility that I look for, though it's not as robust or stress-free as a Rolex. But _man_, those looks... the Royal Oak is best steel watch I've seen in person, and that includes the Nautilus.


----------



## heuerolexomega

I think there are 3 things to consider to get more bang for your buck

Water Resistance: at leat 100m
Gmt function: of course
Robust: not worries in the airports with the check points

I feel that Rolex or Panerai fit the bill better than any other one.
my 0.02 cts:-!


----------



## amine

I just picked up this 16570 and i think it's one of the best GMT watches around, light, sturdy, practical, discreet, comfy, and the list goes on...


















https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-addition-16570-a-846445.html


----------



## heuerolexomega

amine said:


> I just picked up this 16570 and i think it's one of the best GMT watches around, light, sturdy, practical, discreet, comfy, and the list goes on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-addition-16570-a-846445.html


Congrats! I am happy for you. You finally got it! and in black the color you want it!
wear it in good health! mate:-!


----------



## Bdaly

The Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Traditionnelle World Time is a good alternative to the Patek World Timer, of course this is at the high end of the GMT/ World time market but this is the high end forum right? The Nomos Zürich Weltzeit is the best bang for the buck by a long shot but not in the same league as PP, VC.


----------



## Thewatchescollector

Love my Maurice Lacroix Reveil Globe, is GMT and alarm too.


----------



## mark1958

I have the Pam311-- titanium version of the 275. This Arnold and Son looks quite interesting but I have not seen one in person. The PAM is great because 8 day power reserve and also has a chronograph


----------



## stevie_b

For something a little different, try the Carl F. Bucherer Patravi TravelGraph.


----------



## shnjb

Ended up getting GMTIIc as a gift


----------



## westlake

Here are some interesting ones:

Bremont World Timer (Ref: Alt1-WT/WH)
43mm x 16mm case in stainless steel; Movement is modified Bremont caliber 13 1/4" BE-54AE automatic chronometer, 25 jewels, Glucydur balance, Anachron balance spring, Nivaflex 1 mainspring, 28,800bph, 42 hour power reserve; Functions: Hour/minute/second, date at 3H, chronograph small counters with seconds, 30 minutes and 12 hours, 24 hour UTC hand and World Time Zone function; Sapphire crystal, water resistant to 300 feet; calf skin leather strap with deployment buckle and clasp.










Frederique Constant World-timer (Ref: FC-718MC4H6)
42mm x 12mm case in stainless steel; movement is automatic Frederique Constant manufacture Caliber FC-718, 28,800bph, 42 hour power reserve; Functions: Features, Hours, Minutes, Seconds, Day and Night indicator, Date, World Timer; Dial is Silver, guilloché, with roman numerals; Sapphire crystal, water resistant to 60 feet; croc skin leather strap with deployment buckle and clasp.










Breitling Transocean Chronograph Unitime (Ref: RB0510U4/BB63-leather-black-deployant)
46mm x 15mm case in 18K red gold, movement is automatic Breitling manufacture 05, 28,800bph, 56 jewels, 70 hour power reserve; Functions: hours, minutes, seconds, date, chronograph with 1/4th second, 30 minutes, 12 hours, World Time; Sapphire crystal, , water resistant to 330 feet; leather strap with deployment buckle and clasp.


----------



## heuerolexomega

westlake said:


> Here are some interesting ones:
> 
> Bremont World Timer (Ref: Alt1-WT/WH)
> 43mm x 16mm case in stainless steel; Movement is modified Bremont caliber 13 1/4" BE-54AE automatic chronometer, 25 jewels, Glucydur balance, Anachron balance spring, Nivaflex 1 mainspring, 28,800bph, 42 hour power reserve; Functions: Hour/minute/second, date at 3H, chronograph small counters with seconds, 30 minutes and 12 hours, 24 hour UTC hand and World Time Zone function; Sapphire crystal, water resistant to 300 feet; calf skin leather strap with deployment buckle and clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frederique Constant World-timer (Ref: FC-718MC4H6)
> 42mm x 12mm case in stainless steel; movement is automatic Frederique Constant manufacture Caliber FC-718, 28,800bph, 42 hour power reserve; Functions: Features, Hours, Minutes, Seconds, Day and Night indicator, Date, World Timer; Dial is Silver, guilloché, with roman numerals; Sapphire crystal, water resistant to 60 feet; croc skin leather strap with deployment buckle and clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breitling Transocean Chronograph Unitime (Ref: RB0510U4/BB63-leather-black-deployant)
> 46mm x 15mm case in 18K red gold, movement is automatic Breitling manufacture 05, 28,800bph, 56 jewels, 70 hour power reserve; Functions: hours, minutes, seconds, date, chronograph with 1/4th second, 30 minutes, 12 hours, World Time; Sapphire crystal, , water resistant to 330 feet; leather strap with deployment buckle and clasp.


A while Back, I posted a thread about worldtimers, and the contenders where the Bremont, Alpina, Ball and Ernst Benz. I narrow it down to Bremont and Ball. I end up getting the Bremont MBII and the Ball worldtimer. Needless to say both are gone, and my next watch should be a worldtimer of a different kind, that of course if a Blingy gold watch doesn't get in the way.


----------



## westlake

heuerolexomega said:


> A while Back, I posted a thread about worldtimers, and the contenders where the Bremont, Alpina, Ball and Ernst Benz. I narrow it down to Bremont and Ball. I end up getting the Bremont MBII and the Ball worldtimer. Needless to say both are gone, and my next watch should be a worldtimer of a different kind, that of course if a Blingy gold watch doesn't get in the way.


No World Timer ahead for me (although the VC is awesome and something I might get in the future), but I get what you mean about the gold watch itch - this comes in about 2 weeks: 
Royal Oak Selfwinding - Audemars Piguet Swiss Luxury Watches


----------



## heuerolexomega

westlake said:


> No World Timer ahead for me (although the VC is awesome and something I might get in the future), but I get what you mean about the gold watch itch - this comes in about 2 weeks:
> Royal Oak Selfwinding - Audemars Piguet Swiss Luxury Watches


Nice! I have the 15300 but in steel, and it just came back from Clearwater FL (AP) today. I got that watch in March and it's been running fast from the 1st day (about 14-15sec/day) so decided to send it under warranty. It should be fine now. 
As far as my gold dilemma I think Rolex is the cheap option for a gold watch, and that's why is specially attractive to satisfy the itch. Unless I decide to kill 2 itches in one watch, like perpetual itch + Gold itch. And for that I really like the AP equation of time. But is also true that for a long time I been wanting the Lange timezone, so is a struggle because I don't have the cash to buy both. No rush, I have to end of the year to figure it out.


----------



## docwalleye

I love my Ulysse Executive Dual Time...very simple to use - pusher for hour ahead and pusher for hour behind...done...


----------



## amine

heuerolexomega said:


> Nice! I have the 15300 but in steel, and it just came back from Clearwater FL (AP) today. I got that watch in March and it's been running fast from the 1st day (about 14-15sec/day) so decided to send it under warranty. It should be fine now.
> As far as my gold dilemma I think Rolex is the cheap option for a gold watch, and that's why is specially attractive to satisfy the itch. Unless I decide to kill 2 itches in one watch, like perpetual itch + Gold itch. And for that I really like the AP equation of time. But is also true that for a long time I been wanting the Lange timezone, so is a struggle because I don't have the cash to buy both. No rush, I have to end of the year to figure it out.


Jorge, think twice before you get the UN perpetual in rose gold (the one you told me about before) i'm sure you'll grow tired of it in the long run (my assumptions are based on your dilemma, sorry). Save up for the Lange Timezone instead, and a gold Rolex (RG, YG) in my opinion attracts too much unwanted attention especially given the fact it's a Rolex, i have no problems myself wearing/buying gold watches and i've a got a bunch of them (Lange 1, Breguet Réveil du Tsar, PP5146G, Lange 1815 chrono...etc) but i prefer a white precious metal for added versatility and discretion, the 1815 chrono is made of RG and is on leather strap so it looks elegant and classy and doesn't shout look me here unlike a full gold bracelet+case Rolex, i am picking up a gold Rolex myself this year but i've chosen a white gold version to fly under the radar ( Rolex Daytona silver dial WG).


----------



## heuerolexomega

amine said:


> Jorge, think twice before you get the UN perpetual in rose gold (the one you told me about before) i'm sure you'll grow tired of it in the long run (my assumptions are based on your dilemma, sorry). Save up for the Lange Timezone instead, and a gold Rolex (RG, YG) in my opinion attracts too much unwanted attention especially given the fact it's a Rolex, i have no problems myself wearing/buying gold watches and i've a got a bunch of them (Lange 1, Breguet Réveil du Tsar, PP5146G, Lange 1815 chrono...etc) but i prefer a white precious metal for added versatility and discretion, the 1815 chrono is made of RG and is on leather strap so it looks elegant and classy and doesn't shout look me here unlike a full gold bracelet+case Rolex, i am picking up a gold Rolex myself this year but i've chosen a white gold version to fly under the radar ( Rolex Daytona silver dial WG).


Thanks amine, the itch for the Lange has seniority over the itch of a full rose watch (case+bracelet). So I think that I am probably end up buying the 116.039 first but eventually I am afraid that I am gonna succumb to the full blinge itch. My DJII is helping (not a full blinge) to an extent to stop me from buying something like that.

I think what happens with El Toro, is that combines 3 things: Blingy+perpetual calendar+rugged and to top it off my UN AD is a great guy that makes it hard to pass on UN. I will do my best to stay strong with my ultimate goal!


----------



## hydrocarbon

shnjb said:


> Ended up getting GMTIIc as a gift


Congratulations; that's a tremendous gift.

As I said, I don't think there's a better choice for a quality goes-with-anything travel watch, and it's the most versatile and most likely to get better with age. I like time zone complications and have several types, but nobody does the GMT watch better than Rolex. It's the original. Enjoy it!


----------



## westlake

heuerolexomega said:


> Thanks amine, the itch for the Lange has seniority over the itch of a full rose watch (case+bracelet). So I think that I am probably end up buying the 116.039 first but eventually I am afraid that I am gonna succumb to the full blinge itch. My DJII is helping (not a full blinge) to an extent to stop me from buying something like that.
> 
> I think what happens with El Toro, is that combines 3 things: Blingy+perpetual calendar+rugged and to top it off my UN AD is a great guy that makes it hard to pass on UN. I will do my best to stay strong with my ultimate goal!


I have the Lange Time Zone in Platinum and, although a great watch, it doesn't get much wrist time. Notwithstanding its great movement, quality and complications - it's a big, fairly thick and somewhat heavy dress watch. I have been surprised that I don't wear it as often as I would have guessed, but it could be because of the unbalanced dial or my slight difficulty in being able to tell the time at a glance. Have you tried it on yet?


----------



## shnjb

hydrocarbon said:


> Congratulations; that's a tremendous gift.
> 
> As I said, I don't think there's a better choice for a quality goes-with-anything travel watch, and it's the most versatile and most likely to get better with age. I like time zone complications and have several types, but nobody does the GMT watch better than Rolex. It's the original. Enjoy it!


Yeah 
I'm a bit hesitant to wear a world time complications watch from a high end maker while traveling.
Even GMTIIc is a bit too conspicuous though


----------



## mark1958

Well i usually travel with the PAM 311 but sometimes if i am concerned about being conspicuous and/or i am at a beach type vacation resort.. I wear my Sinn 856 UTC. GMT and good water resistance numbers.


----------



## heuerolexomega

westlake said:


> I have the Lange Time Zone in Platinum and, although a great watch, it doesn't get much wrist time. Notwithstanding its great movement, quality and complications - it's a big, fairly thick and somewhat heavy dress watch. I have been surprised that I don't wear it as often as I would have guessed, but it could be because of the unbalanced dial or my slight difficulty in being able to tell the time at a glance. Have you tried it on yet?


When I bought my Saxonia thin, I had the timezone in front of me but I didn't put it on, I was there to buy the Saxonia. But you are right I would have to try it on the wrist first.


----------



## westlake

heuerolexomega said:


> When I bought my Saxonia thin, I had the timezone in front of me but I didn't put it on, I was there to buy the Saxonia. But you are right I would have to try it on the wrist first.


I was deeply torn between the ALS Saxonia thin and VC Patrimony Contemporaine. Both are awesome watches, but decided when I was in Geneva to get the VC. Definitely try-on the Time Zone before buying.


----------



## HPoirot

Personally, even though i really like the Patek World Timer 5130, my ideal travel watch would be the PP 5164 Aquanaut. 

It's low key enough for dangerous countries, and still looks great with a suit. 

Time is also easily adjusted via push buttons.


----------



## incontrol

My favorite complication is a GMT function. I have used my Rolex 16570, and JLC Reverso Grand GMT. 

















Another one that I have, not seen mentioned yet, is the Grand Seiko Spring Drive GMT. IMHO it ticks all the boxes: Rugged, 200 meters WR, amazingly accurate, under the radar, great lume for nite time viewing and has a true GMT function with a lumed rotating bezel. Really the perfect travel watch!










I also love the simplicity and great functionality of the 5164 too!


----------



## mleok

I'm surprised it too so long for the Patek Aquanaut Travel Time to be mentioned. There is also a Calatrava version of the Travel Time.










The Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Hometime is functionally similar.










These watches all display a second timezone using a skeletonized secondary 12 hour hand to indicate the home time on the main dial, and the main 12 hour hand is used to indicate the local time and can be quickset either through pushers or the crown. There is also either a day/night or 24 hour indicator to let you know if it is morning or night at home. Since both the main and secondary hour hands are on a 12 hour scale, they are synchronized, and at home, the secondary hour hand is hidden from view by the main hour hand.

My JLC Grande Reverso Duo also allows you to track a second timezone. The back dial indicates the home time, and has a 24 hour indicator, and the white dial indicates the local time, and can be quickset in one hour increments from the crown. The date is slaved to the white dial, and can be adjusted forward or backwards by quicksetting the hour hand forward or backwards.


----------



## Medphred

heuerolexomega said:


> I think there are 3 things to consider to get more bang for your buck
> 
> Water Resistance: at leat 100m
> Gmt function: of course
> Robust: not worries in the airports with the check points
> 
> I feel that Rolex or Panerai fit the bill better than any other one.
> my 0.02 cts:-!





amine said:


> I just picked up this 16570 and i think it's one of the best GMT watches around, light, sturdy, practical, discreet, comfy, and the list goes on...


^ Great points by both posters. These things actually lead me to sell my Reverso GMT for an Exp2. The Reverso is a fantastic watch (may get another at some point) but the Exp2 is much more versatile as a travel watch esp if you'll end up at a beach or in the water.


----------



## mleok

Medphred said:


> ^ Great points by both posters. These things actually lead me to sell my Reverso GMT for an Exp2. The Reverso is a fantastic watch (may get another at some point) but the Exp2 is much more versatile as a travel watch esp if you'll end up at a beach or in the water.


I have to agree, while I love my JLC Grande Reverso Duo, it's not exactly the watch I would wear while traipsing through airports and busy train and subway stations while dragging luggage.


----------



## mark1958

i am liking that PP 5164!!


----------



## Captaincarlos

:-!One of the most unique I've seen yet!


----------



## Rdenney

mleok said:


> I have to agree, while I love my JLC Grande Reverso Duo, it's not exactly the watch I would wear while traipsing through airports and busy train and subway stations while dragging luggage.


I would. One advantage to it is that it does not look blingy or complicated at a glance, especially to anyone whose definition of a fancy watch is Rolex.

But my business travel rarely takes me near a beach.

Rick "agreeing that it might not sit happily on every wrist" Denney


----------



## hydrocarbon

Rdenney said:


> I would. One advantage to it is that it does not look blingy or complicated at a glance, especially to anyone whose definition of a fancy watch is Rolex.
> 
> But my business travel rarely takes me near a beach.
> 
> Rick "agreeing that it might not sit happily on every wrist" Denney


I generally wouldn't, regardless of beach proximity.

Although its boxy case sits perfectly on my wrist, I hardly ever travel with my Reverso GMT. I like it just fine, but it's a complicated, highly-polished, delicate thing and it certainly looks like a "fancy watch", even to normal people. It's just not a stress-free watch to go places and do things with; I can't see any advantage. You can't beat a steel Rolex for travel.


----------



## Quotron

I agree with Rick in principle, particularly if your travel consists mostly of business dealings (i.e. airport -> hotel -> meeting -> dinner -> hotel -> airport), however I will disagree with the idea that an Explorer II or GMT Master II would be more flashy on the wrist. Despite the brand and the coronet, the design is almost so ubiquitous now that it would most likely go unnoticed by a large percentage of travelling peers. Add to that the ability to dress down a Rolex with any number of combinations of straps (nylon, rubber, leather) and, I believe, it could be a more stealth-like watch. The JLC, even if one doesn't know the brand, looks like how one would describe an "expensive watch", afterall, some who are uninitiated may even think the Reverso is a Rolex...


----------



## Andreas Stecher

I know this thread is quite old but would like to share my new find Marcello C Nettuno 3 GMT but with a different dial, hands and no date lens to make it more unique. 40mm in size, 13.5mm in height with an ETA 2893.
View attachment 7696570


----------



## Emospence

I wouldn't wear a Rolex while travelling but that's just me.. Here to give a shoutout to the Nomos Zürich Weltzeit, both white and blue are gorgeous too


----------



## BusyTimmy

I travel with this one all the time. Never noticed anyone staring at it.


----------



## BusyTimmy

I travel with this one all the time. Never noticed anyone staring at it.


----------



## mark1958

I love the PP 5164. It is easy to set and so under the radar



incontrol said:


> My favorite complication is a GMT function. I have used my Rolex 16570, and JLC Reverso Grand GMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one that I have, not seen mentioned yet, is the Grand Seiko Spring Drive GMT. IMHO it ticks all the boxes: Rugged, 200 meters WR, amazingly accurate, under the radar, great lume for nite time viewing and has a true GMT function with a lumed rotating bezel. Really the perfect travel watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love the simplicity and great functionality of the 5164 too!


----------



## 1bavarian

My choice would be this PP5990/1A -- (not my photo)


----------



## mlcor

Here's mine, the JLC Master HomeTime Aston Martin edition. No longer in production, although the regular Master HomeTime still is. What I like about it (among other things) is that the home time hour hand (the red one) slips under the local time hour hand when you aren't traveling. Also, the 24 hour subdial is keyed to your home time, but the date is keyed to local time. Easy to set as you can move just the local time hour hand either forward or backward, and the date will change accordingly.


----------



## Spangles

Nice watches, folks!

Here's my Breguet 5857


----------



## Rdenney

Spangles said:


> Nice watches, folks!
> 
> Here's my Breguet 5857


How does one set the offset between the two timezones in the Breguet?

My Ebel Classic Hexagon also uses a two-hand subdial. Changing the offset is fiddly--the setting forward moves both sets of hands, but setting backwards does not move the hours hand in the subdial.










Rick "who has nothing better to do on the airplane anyway" Denney


----------



## Spangles

Rdenney said:


> Spangles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice watches, folks!
> 
> Here's my Breguet 5857
> 
> 
> 
> How does one set the offset between the two timezones in the Breguet?
> 
> Rick "who has nothing better to do on the airplane anyway" Denney
Click to expand...

Hi there,

On the crown, after unscrewing it, pulling one step up moves the central hours hand stepwise, hour by hour, forwards or back to your current timezone, while not changing the hometime subdials. Or the central minutes, for that matter.

Pulling an additional step on the crown allows you to set the hometime in the usual fashion. This also changes the central minutes (and 60 of those minutes brings the central hour hand forward, too, as you might imagine).

It's fairly intuitive and works well.


----------



## mleok

Spangles said:


> Hi there,
> 
> On the crown, after unscrewing it, pulling one step up moves the central hours hand stepwise, hour by hour, forwards or back to your current timezone, while not changing the hometime subdials. Or the central minutes, for that matter.
> 
> Pulling an additional step on the crown allows you to set the hometime in the usual fashion. This also changes the central minutes (and 60 of those minutes brings the central hour hand forward, too, as you might imagine).
> 
> It's fairly intuitive and works well.


Exactly the way that a watch used for travel should work.


----------



## Rdenney

mleok said:


> Exactly the way that a watch used for travel should work.


Rick "indeed" Denney


----------



## Spangles

Thanks, guys!


----------



## horolicious

You can't get more bang for the buck, double retrograde, hacking, separate GMT adjustable hand


----------



## Dapuma

I love my Rolex GMTii

It can take a beating and I won't worry too much about it, and if I get into any trouble traveling I can bribe my way out of it with the watch 

I like the recommendation of the Grand Seiko - most people won't know what it is while traveling if stealth is what you are after


----------



## hornsup84

TOPTISHKIN said:


> You can't get more bang for the buck, double retrograde, hacking, separate GMT adjustable hand


Very nice, hadn't seen that model before.



Dapuma said:


> I love my Rolex GMTii
> 
> It can take a beating and I won't worry too much about it, and if I get into any trouble traveling I can bribe my way out of it with the watch
> 
> I like the recommendation of the Grand Seiko - most people won't know what it is while traveling if stealth is what you are after


I am thinking of a GS GMT, for the reasons that you mention. Depending on what model you go with (I'm eyeing the snowflake GMT potentially), could also double as a dressier watch until I fill that void later with a higher-end acquisition!


----------



## hebhsteve

BLNR is all you need.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

incontrol said:


> Another one that I have, not seen mentioned yet, is the Grand Seiko Spring Drive GMT. IMHO it ticks all the boxes: Rugged, 200 meters WR, amazingly accurate, under the radar, great lume for nite time viewing and has a true GMT function with a lumed rotating bezel. Really the perfect travel watch!


Agreed!


----------



## Emospence

I'm in love with NOMOS Zurich Weltzeit and the Grand Seiko GMTs..


----------



## Monad

Got say thanks for this thread. I ended up with a JLC Master Geographic after much searching. Gorgeous piece.


----------



## mindaddy

Master Geo seems better for staying home while having to deal with multiple time zones. JLC geo compressor for traveling. Or GMT ii c. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok

mindaddy said:


> Master Geo seems better for staying home while having to deal with multiple time zones. JLC geo compressor for traveling. Or GMT ii c.


Have a look at the new Montblanc WorldTimer, it has a quickset hour on the crown to adjust for DST, and a button on the to adjust the local time and local city for when you travel.


----------



## asadtiger

I loved my omega smp 2535.80 'bond' gmt...rugged diver with great looks and good functionality...travels were fun with it, sadly had to part for some other needs but will definitely get one as soon as i can 

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## aWtchslvr

SEIKO ASTRON GPS SOLAR DUAL TIME. I have it, apart a Zenith, GS and GO. But if the question is the best travel watch, no doubt.


----------



## Barge

For the money the FC world timer is hard to beat.




I'd love a UN dual time but they are at least 2x the price.


----------



## seek3r

Quotron said:


> I agree with Rick in principle, particularly if your travel consists mostly of business dealings (i.e. airport -> hotel -> meeting -> dinner -> hotel -> airport), however I will disagree with the idea that an Explorer II or GMT Master II would be more flashy on the wrist. Despite the brand and the coronet, the design is almost so ubiquitous now that it would most likely go unnoticed by a large percentage of travelling peers. Add to that the ability to dress down a Rolex with any number of combinations of straps (nylon, rubber, leather) and, I believe, it could be a more stealth-like watch. The JLC, even if one doesn't know the brand, looks like how one would describe an "expensive watch", afterall, some who are uninitiated may even think the Reverso is a Rolex...


I agree with this, in many cases what truly draws attention is precious metals...I wouldn't recommend wearing yellow gold, or two tone wheen traveling.

Sent from my Venue 8 7840 using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

The Longines "GMT" watch is the least expensive variant that combines both of your stated qualities. It shows the time of various cities while also allowing for independent hour hand movement, hence a true, and rare, World Time/GMT/Travel wrist watch.

heb


----------



## Paister

The Nomos Zurich World Time has a pretty neat setup. Check it out 🙂


----------



## murokello

Barge said:


> For the money the FC world timer is hard to beat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love a UN dual time but they are at least 2x the price.


How do you read the times between Anchorage and New York?


----------



## RCooper993

GMT for me.


----------



## aball

I love all my GMTs, but when I'm flying long distance, I generally go for my Rolex GMT II-C. It's so comfortable that I forget I'm wearing it, the hour-hand adjustment is super practical when crossing time zones, and it's easy to read.


----------



## cowbel

I think the Gavox Aurora IS THE BEST TRAVELER WATCH

This Gavox watch was created to Traveler and Pilot with the idea to have a watch will all function needed for a Pilot

Here's the watch
 







This watch in one of the only watch in the world that allows you to keep two time zone for every single country in the world
if you think a world timer has all the timezone featured, you are wrong (there is up to 41 different time zone on earth instead of the usual 24 )

some country have some half hours time difference , india, venezuela, australia central time , .... and other country has 45 minute time difference from a classic hour time zone. 
All these differences are managed by the gavox Aurora









This is why this watch is amazing

on to of this the watch has :

perpetual calendar
Moon phase
Chronographe and mission chronographe 32 hours (31:59:59)
Count down (yes on an analogue watch it is unique) and mission as well to 32 hours (31:59:59)

you can play with the watch online as well

Gavox demo

here what we need to know about the different time zone in the world : http://qr.ae/TUGZWo


----------



## Karlisnet

My loyal companion for business trips


----------



## Friday

If you have to choose between Nomos Zürich Weltzeit and Montblanc Orbis Terrarum which one would you choose?


----------



## StufflerMike

Hmmh. I do not think that any Gavox should be rated as a High-End watch. The Glashütte Original Senator Cosmopolite with 35 time zones is.











cowbel said:


> I think the Gavox Aurora IS THE BEST TRAVELER WATCH
> 
> This Gavox watch was created to Traveler and Pilot with the idea to have a watch will all function needed for a Pilot
> 
> Here's the watch
> View attachment 13555097
> 
> 
> This watch in one of the only watch in the world that allows you to keep two time zone for every single country in the world
> if you think a world timer has all the timezone featured, you are wrong (there is up to 41 different time zone on earth instead of the usual 24 )
> 
> some country have some half hours time difference , india, venezuela, australia central time , .... and other country has 45 minute time difference from a classic hour time zone.
> All these differences are managed by the gavox Aurora
> 
> View attachment 13555245
> 
> 
> This is why this watch is amazing
> 
> on to of this the watch has :
> 
> perpetual calendar
> Moon phase
> Chronographe and mission chronographe 32 hours (31:59:59)
> Count down (yes on an analogue watch it is unique) and mission as well to 32 hours (31:59:59)
> 
> you can play with the watch online as well
> 
> Gavox demo
> 
> here what we need to know about the different time zone in the world : http://qr.ae/TUGZWo


----------



## dan.trujillo25

Im a fan of the Breitling Transocean GMT. It’s clean, nice weight to it and you can get the limited to hold some value for a while. Priced around 5k. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korneevy

cowbel said:


> I think the Gavox Aurora IS THE BEST TRAVELER WATCH
> 
> This Gavox watch was created to Traveler and Pilot with the idea to have a watch will all function needed for a Pilot
> 
> Here's the watch
> View attachment 13555097
> 
> 
> This watch in one of the only watch in the world that allows you to keep two time zone for every single country in the world
> if you think a world timer has all the timezone featured, you are wrong (there is up to 41 different time zone on earth instead of the usual 24 )
> 
> some country have some half hours time difference , india, venezuela, australia central time , .... and other country has 45 minute time difference from a classic hour time zone.
> All these differences are managed by the gavox Aurora
> 
> View attachment 13555245
> 
> 
> This is why this watch is amazing
> 
> on to of this the watch has :
> 
> perpetual calendar
> Moon phase
> Chronographe and mission chronographe 32 hours (31:59:59)
> Count down (yes on an analogue watch it is unique) and mission as well to 32 hours (31:59:59)
> 
> you can play with the watch online as well
> 
> Gavox demo
> 
> here what we need to know about the different time zone in the world : http://qr.ae/TUGZWo


Nice plug for a brand that does not come anywhere near "high end", and a quartz movement so thanks but no thanks. It is also rather ugly - but that's a personal design preference.


----------



## amgbda

On the road again! This time in Singapore for a few days. Since they don't adjust for daylight savings here whereas London does it means a manual adjustment of an hour. Hoping to get a couple of hours this evening to browse the boutiques and retailers. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## amgbda

I've taken this one along for the ride too! Since these days I have it on a Kudu strap it's a bit too casual for a business suit.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TLUX

Very nice!


----------



## Belluno

My absolute favorite is the Ulysse Nardin Calibre UN-324 Classic Dual Time Boutique Edition. So easy to set the second zone and a clean grand feu enamel face. My only complaint is the power reserve which has never lasted the advertised 48 hours.


----------



## jkingrph

Not in the price range of everything else mentioned here, but I am using a Glycine Airman DC-4. It's rather utilitarian, but easy to read. Standard hands go around once every 12 hours and large 1 through 12 numerals indicate local current time ( at least when I am home) Smaller 24 hour hand reads off smaller numbers 1 through 24 between larger numbers. Then there is a rotating outer bezel that can be set for a third time zone.


----------



## arejay101

This has been my go to travel watch...


----------



## jmcbooty83

Friday said:


> If you have to choose between Nomos Zürich Weltzeit and Montblanc Orbis Terrarum which one would you choose?


The Nomos, all day long. The Montblanc is incredibly difficult to read and I'd have concerns about its robustness over time. That said, I've seen a couple Weltzeits where the pusher-advancer button starts slipping after a while. The Nomos is just more attractive, more subtle, and more unique (IMO). There's also the Tangomat GMT as a Nomos option as well. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmcbooty83

I'm going to start traveling again for work and will be in a position where I have to be concerned with the optics of the watch I'm wearing. I'm thinking I can possibly get away with my BLNR on it's summer Everest strap (which will also save the bracelet from more PCL scratches...). What do you think?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bladeshot

jmcbooty83 said:


> I'm going to start traveling again for work and will be in a position where I have to be concerned with the optics of the watch I'm wearing. I'm thinking I can possibly get away with my BLNR on it's summer Everest strap (which will also save the bracelet from more PCL scratches...). What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wear my GMT and Sub on EVEREST with I don't want to be noticed, and it works well. Unobtrusive.

As for the OP, I would go with a modern GMT or Explorer II, depending if you want to track that 3rd timezone with the bezel. I can't see needing the world timer unless you are using it like another poster mentioned, to look up time as you make phone calls across the globe.

Happy hunting. 









Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## mark1958

I have several GMTs and a world timer but when traveling overseas. almost always go with this piece. I like the way it is low key watch and very readable dial.



arejay101 said:


> This has been my go to travel watch...


----------



## mark1958

I have several GMTs and a world timer but when traveling overseas. almost always go with this piece. I like the way it is low key watch and very readable dial.



arejay101 said:


> This has been my go to travel watch...


----------



## GETS

I have a PP World Timer, Omega GMT and JLC Dual Time zone from high end brands.

The Longines Master Retrograde is the best value though by far.


----------



## kak1154

Speaking of value, I settled on this Oris for a travel watch. Affordable enough to stuff in my bag when I go through security, wearable in any situation except underwater, quickset local time via pushers (no taking it off the wrist), and full 12-hour display for home time (easier for me to read than a 24hr hand). This is the only watch I've seen that has all of these features, which are ideal for me.

I used to own that Longines in 44mm. Other than being a little bigger than I liked, it was my favorite travel watch, but the Oris works a bit better for my needs. Still have a soft spot for the cool factor of the quadruple retrograde, though.


----------



## RPF

shnjb said:


> Like most people around the world, I appreciate the Rolex GMT Master II for its functionality, historical relevance and the robust in-house movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, there are several disadvantages with this option.
> 
> 1) Pre-owned GMTIIc's don't give much discounts
> 2) The design is ubiquitous and also conspicuous (which can be a bad thing)
> 3) Changing timezone requires adjusting the crown. Also there are no city names on the watch. Other watch manufacturers offer buttons for changing the time, with cities names.
> 
> So here are some alternatives.
> 
> Ulysse Nardin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLC Master Geographic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLC Master Compressor Geographic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breitling Navitimer World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since this is high-end section, here are some real high-end pieces which some of you may consider (but I won't for my next planned GMT watch purchase)
> 
> Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Dual Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the one and only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So which do you guys prefer?
> Which would you buy if you had to work with a Rolex GMT Master IIc type of a budget?
> Have GMT/dual time watches been useful to you?


Anything with a ETA 289x or Sellita 30x does not have a quick-set 12-hour hand. They are not true GMT watches, and these include almost every 4-hand GMT watch out there. The one exception is Alpina's offering. Apparently they developed their own GMT module on top of an ETA or Sellita base. All Seiko GMT watches (including the quartz models) with xx56 calibers are also true GMTs.

The best example of a true GMT are the Rolexes. We all know the GMT Master II and the Explorer II but their best offering is the Sky Dweller. Incredible innovations found in the bezel, the annual calendar and the month indicator. Hardy enough to survive abuse, and dressy enough for fine dining.

There is another group of GMT watches called world timers that show the time in all hourly timezones. Those with a date are difficult to adjust if you fly across the International Date Line. DST is also a problem, as fractional timezones are. The best examples today for actual time zone hoppers are the JLC and Patek versions. They have no date. I have not seen a mechanical watch solve the DST problem though.


----------



## mlcor

RPF said:


> Anything with a ETA 289x or Sellita 30x does not have a quick-set 12-hour hand. They are not true GMT watches, and these include almost every 4-hand GMT watch out there. The one exception is Alpina's offering. Apparently they developed their own GMT module on top of an ETA or Sellita base. All Seiko GMT watches (including the quartz models) with xx56 calibers are also true GMTs.
> 
> The best example of a true GMT are the Rolexes. We all know the GMT Master II and the Explorer II but their best offering is the Sky Dweller. Incredible innovations found in the bezel, the annual calendar and the month indicator. Hardy enough to survive abuse, and dressy enough for fine dining.
> 
> There is another group of GMT watches called world timers that show the time in all hourly timezones. Those with a date are difficult to adjust if you fly across the International Date Line. DST is also a problem, as fractional timezones are. The best examples today for actual time zone hoppers are the JLC and Patek versions. They have no date. I have not seen a mechanical watch solve the DST problem though.


There is at least one high end mechanical that actually handles 1/2 hour time zone changes:









There may be others, too. But no, I don't think I've ever seen one that can handle DST changes. Given that different countries now change on different dates, that would be impossible, I would think.


----------



## kak1154

The Glashutte Original Cosmopolite does half hour time zones, I'm pretty sure, as well as DST. Also, as mentioned, the JLC Polaris World Time has indicators for DST.









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor

kak1154 said:


> The Glashutte Original Cosmopolite does half hour time zones, I'm pretty sure, as well as DST. Also, as mentioned, the JLC Polaris World Time has indicators for DST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Yes, the GO, I remember now. It's true that some have a way to manually switch DST, but I was thinking about automatically switching, which would be a different story.


----------



## RPF

mlcor said:


> There is at least one high end mechanical that actually handles 1/2 hour time zone changes:
> 
> View attachment 13757627
> 
> 
> There may be others, too. But no, I don't think I've ever seen one that can handle DST changes. Given that different countries now change on different dates, that would be impossible, I would think.


I was referring to World Timers specifically, for the fractional timezones.

There are quite a few dual time watches you describe but they are always a pain to reset or read. I've not come across one practical design yet. Note I'm talking about the frequent traveler who time hops, crossing the international date line and having to deal with fractional timezones. Most of these watches are ok for the LAX-JFK folks, but I find most of them gimmicky. I think Patek's recent Travel Time design is today's class-leading example of a GMT implementation, particularly the ergonomics in UX. But nothing beats a cellphone. You'll still take it out to set your dumb watch.


----------



## RPF

mlcor said:


> There is at least one high end mechanical that actually handles 1/2 hour time zone changes:
> 
> View attachment 13757627
> 
> 
> There may be others, too. But no, I don't think I've ever seen one that can handle DST changes. Given that different countries now change on different dates, that would be impossible, I would think.


I was referring to World Timers specifically, for the fractional timezones.

There are quite a few dual time watches you describe but they are always a pain to reset or read. I've not come across one practical design yet. Note I'm talking about the frequent traveler who time hops, crossing the international date line and having to deal with fractional timezones. Most of these watches are ok for the LAX-JFK folks, but I find most of them gimmicky. I think Patek's recent Travel Time design is today's class-leading example of a GMT implementation, particularly the ergonomics in UX. But nothing beats a cellphone. You'll still take it out to set your dumb watch.


----------

